# For The Smoker That Has Everything- Or Wants Too



## graybeard (Feb 24, 2009)

I traded a Q-wich for one of these while @ my local Habitat for Humanity, Re-Store. I didn't expect much from this sprayer but after giving it a test run I was pleasantly surprised. With just a few pumps it will spray oils, vinegar and whatever else you put in it. This sprayer is really handy and it looks to be built to last.

http://marketplace.hgtv.com/Product....008NG&From=iFP

beard


----------



## jamesb (Feb 24, 2009)

Got one similar that is about 12 yeard old. I think it was called the Mr. Misto or something like that. I saw it in the back of the cabinet just this weekend. Worked well enough for what it was. Don't remember the last time I used it... Might have to drag it out and see if it still works.


----------

